# Esperanza Middle school Stabbing?



## mehlert74

Hi everyone,

i was wondering if anyone knows of, or heard that there was supposedly a student stabbed this afternoon. My son attends that shcool and he said there was something on the anouncements about it, but couldn't quite hear everything..just wanted to know if anyone else heard something about it and if that is what happened. thanks all...


----------



## wood Butcher

How do such rumors get started? I am a retired teacher and was at Esperanza subbing today. A child got slightly hurt in PE and an ambulance was called as a percaution.


----------



## mehlert74

wood Butcher said:
			
		

> How do such rumors get started? I am a retired teacher and was at Esperanza subbing today. A child got slightly hurt in PE and an ambulance was called as a percaution.



well if that is all that happened, then i feel better...but you can't blame a mother for wanting to know for the safety of her child....that school seems to tun things half nit witted anyway..but that is my opinion only. But, thanks for the info...


----------



## Pooh31

My daughter goes to Espenanza and she told me today that there was an ambulance there this afternoon.  She did not know what happened, but I really dont think that there was a stabbing, I think if there was then the basketball game would have been cancelled that they had after school.


----------



## mehlert74

Pooh31 said:
			
		

> My daughter goes to Espenanza and she told me today that there was an ambulance there this afternoon.  She did not know what happened, but I really dont think that there was a stabbing, I think if there was then the basketball game would have been cancelled that they had after school.



That's good to know...i just wouldn't be surprised if something like that did happen and not us parents be informed though. i have had many issues with that school, i don't believe that, they do all that great of a job there. And if they refuse to give my son lunch one more time, due to my forgetfulness of giving him lunch money, i will be going to the school board.

but i thanks you much for the info.


----------



## mehlert74

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> That's good to know...i just wouldn't be surprised if something like that did happen and not us parents be informed though. i have had many issues with that school, i don't believe that, they do all that great of a job there. And if they refuse to give my son lunch one more time, due to my forgetfulness of giving him lunch money, i will be going to the school board.
> 
> but i thanks you much for the info.




umm, who ever left me red karma, calling me stupid and an idiot, at least have the balls to tell me who you are...what kind of coward leaves a message like that and not even identify yourself?


----------



## itsbob

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> ...what kind of coward leaves a message like that and not even identify yourself?


That would be Slotted..

You should return the favor with karma in kind. .


----------



## RoseRed

wood Butcher said:
			
		

> How do such rumors get started? *I am a retired teacher* and was at Esperanza subbing today. A child got slightly hurt in PE and an ambulance was called as a *percaution*.


----------



## aps45819

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> My son attends that shcool and he said there was something on the anouncements about it, but couldn't quite hear everything.....


He just likes to see you get all worked up


----------



## mehlert74

aps45819 said:
			
		

> He just likes to see you get all worked up




well, i didn't get all worked up, just stating, you want to leave karma like that, be my guest, at least let me know who you are..   glad he loves to do that to people...must be a big hobbie...lol


----------



## BadGirl

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> ........ And *if they refuse to give my son lunch one more time*, *due to my forgetfulness of giving him lunch money*, *i will be going to the school board*.


You'd go to the school board to tell them what?  That you're a dunce for not giving your child lunch money?  :shrug: 

Just give him lunch money like you're supposed to, and it's a non-issue.


----------



## sockgirl77

BadGirl said:
			
		

> You'd go to the school board to tell them what?  That you're a dunce for not giving your child lunch money?  :shrug:
> 
> Just give him lunch money like you're supposed to, and it's a non-issue.


 


BTW~Don't they have prepaid lunch cards there that you can purchase?


----------



## Geek

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> That's good to know...i just wouldn't be surprised if something like that did happen and not us parents be informed though. i have had many issues with that school, i don't believe that, they do all that great of a job there. And if they refuse to give my son lunch one more time, due to my forgetfulness of giving him lunch money, i will be going to the school board.
> 
> but i thanks you much for the info.




You forget that your child needs to eat  Does this happen at home too?


----------



## mehlert74

BadGirl said:
			
		

> You'd go to the school board to tell them what?  That you're a dunce for not giving your child lunch money?  :shrug:
> 
> Just give him lunch money like you're supposed to, and it's a non-issue.



who are you to judge...my point of this matter, is, just because ia m rushed in the morning as is everyone else, and because i forgot to give him his lunch money, they should not punish him for that...not to mention, it is against the law..i have done my research. they are at least to give him a pb&j sandwich and milk....also, how does the school know or not that a child might have a medical condition and that not eating is the very best for them. you are not going to sit here and tell me that everyone remembers everything every day. we all forget once in a while, so grow up and stop the name calling.


----------



## mehlert74

Geek said:
			
		

> You forget that your child needs to eat  Does this happen at home too?



so mature


----------



## mehlert74

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> BTW~Don't they have prepaid lunch cards there that you can purchase?




BTW, when you are new in the area, you don't know everything, but since being told that they do have the pre paid cards, yes, i do that now...man, thanks for everyone's mature responses about this. i thought this place was for adults, not middle school kids


----------



## Ehesef

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> who are you to judge...my point of this matter, is, just because ia m rushed in the morning as is everyone else, and because i forgot to give him his lunch money, they should not punish him for that...not to mention, it is against the law..i have done my research. they are at least to give him a pb&j sandwich and milk....also, how does the school know or not that a child might have a medical condition and that not eating is the very best for them. you are not going to sit here and tell me that everyone remembers everything every day. we all forget once in a while, so grow up and stop the name calling.


You did research on this? So you forget to give your kid lunch, your kid, who is at least 11, forgets he doesn't have lunch and it's the school's fault. You're setting your kid up for a life on welfare I see.  for you. It's everyone else's fault that poor little Johnny doesn't have a sandwich.


----------



## sockgirl77

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> BTW, when you are new in the area, you don't know everything



As a parent, it is your job to know everything before you register your kid in school. 



			
				mehlert74 said:
			
		

> how does the school know or not that a child might have a medical condition and that not eating is the very best for them.



As a parent, it is your job to alert the school of any medical problems that your child may have. 


As a parent, I can judge and  at you.


----------



## kwillia

BadGirl said:
			
		

> You'd go to the school board to tell them what?  That you're a dunce for not giving your child lunch money?  :shrug:
> 
> Just give him lunch money like you're supposed to, and it's a non-issue.


Agreed. Hey meh, at no cost, you can set up an account at pay4lunch.com for your child. It will allow you to see the balance in your childs account whether you use the website to put money in the account or not. When I see the account drop below a certain number, I send a check in with my kid the next day. That money will show up in the balance within a day or two and you just watch it all over again. Your kid will never be without lunch again.


----------



## vraiblonde

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> who are you to judge...


When I am Imperial Queen, I'm going to have this phrase eradicated from the English language, and anyone who breaks my law will get the death penalty.

Anyway, when I was a kid and forgot my lunch money, I'd go to the school office and they'd give me a chit so I could get lunch, then bring in the money the next day to pay them back.

Don't they do that anymore?


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Anyway, when I was a kid and forgot my lunch money, I'd go to the school office and they'd give me a chit so I could get lunch, then bring in the money the next day to pay them back.
> 
> Don't they do that anymore?


I am pretty sure that they do. I cannot imagine a school letting any child go without eating. :shrug:


----------



## BadGirl

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> who are you to judge...my point of this matter, is, just because ia m rushed in the morning as is everyone else, and because i forgot to give him his lunch money, they should not punish him for that...not to mention, it is against the law..i have done my research. they are at least to give him a pb&j sandwich and milk....also, how does the school know or not that a child might have a medical condition and that not eating is the very best for them. you are not going to sit here and tell me that everyone remembers everything every day. we all forget once in a while, so grow up and stop the name calling.


If you think the word "dunce" is a bad name, then you have a lot of growing up to do.  I really wanted to use a more profound word, but thought better of it.  Self-restraint, you see.  

As a parent, it is your job to ensure that your child is properly nourished, DESPITE your running-around in the morning, your lateness, and your forgetfulness.  If your child has a medical condition that makes it necessary for him to eat at regular intervals and specific types of food, then it becomes even more imperative that you either provide the money for your son to purchase breakfast/lunch, or you pack him a lunch.  

I certainly wouldn't call the school withholding food from your son as "punishment".  It sounds like YOU are punishing HIM by not supplying him the ability to eat by YOUR inattentiveness to the situation.

So there.


----------



## sockgirl77

BadGirl said:
			
		

> If you think the word "dunce" is a bad name, then you have a lot of growing up to do.  I really wanted to use a more profound word, but thought better of it.


Dumbass? Idiot? Ignoramus? Jackass? Any of those do the trick?


----------



## BadGirl

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> i thought this place was for adults, not middle school kids


Yeah, you're an adult, all right.  Such an adult that you'd rather blame the school and/or address the school board for something that YOU should take care of yourself.  

At least we make sure our children have the chance to eat.


----------



## mehlert74

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> When I am Imperial Queen, I'm going to have this phrase eradicated from the English language, and anyone who breaks my law will get the death penalty.
> 
> Anyway, when I was a kid and forgot my lunch money, I'd go to the school office and they'd give me a chit so I could get lunch, then bring in the money the next day to pay them back.
> 
> Don't they do that anymore?



no, they do not do that anymore, i talked to the lunch dept. and the school and they do not give them a thing to eat. my point to all of this is that not everyone perfect and to forget once or twice last i knew is only human


----------



## kwillia

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> no, they do not do that anymore, i talked to the lunch dept. and the school and they do not give them a thing to eat. my point to all of this is that not everyone perfect and to forget once or twice last i knew is only human


Did you see my post?


----------



## Geek

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> so mature




If I had a problem with the school I would go in and talk to the teacher and/or the Principal. Complaining to the school board is foolish if you have not been in to talk to the school. You would be surprised how caring teachers can be. You would be surprised how many school lunches I bought for hungry kids with my own money when I was teaching. Mature is acting like you care about your kid and not picking a fight over your own forgetfulness.


----------



## mehlert74

so let me get this straight...all of you are perfect? all of you never forget anything? a person is only human


----------



## sockgirl77

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> no, they do not do that anymore, i talked to the lunch dept. and the school and they do not give them a thing to eat. my point to all of this is that not everyone perfect and to forget once or twice last i knew is only human


I know damn well that if your kid was that damn hungry and he went to the nurse's office or the principal they would have let him eat. I,along with many of us in here, went to Esperanza. They have always had a great staff.


----------



## kwillia

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> so let me get this straight...all of you are perfect? all of you never forget anything? a person is only human


Did you see my post?


----------



## sockgirl77

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> so let me get this straight...all of you are perfect? all of you never forget anything?


All of us.


----------



## mehlert74

Geek said:
			
		

> If I had a problem with the school I would go in and talk to the teacher and/or the Principal. Complaining to the school board is foolish if you have not been in to talk to the school. You would be surprised how caring teachers can be. You would be surprised how many school lunches I bought for hungry kids with my own money when I was teaching. Mature is acting like you care about your kid and not picking a fight over your own forgetfulness.




i had talked to the shcool and everything...my son, being new as he was, did not know he could go to the nurse to get something to eat.


----------



## BadGirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> Did you see my post?


She's too busy going to the school board to complain about her own inattentiveness to read your post, Kwillia.

But I read it.


----------



## Pete

When I forget to fund Boy's lunch account they let it go negative and send me a note.


----------



## Ehesef

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> so let me get this straight...all of you are perfect? all of you never forget anything? a person is only human


No, we screw up too. The difference between you and us is that we don't threaten to go to the school board and blame the school for something that is our fault.


----------



## mehlert74

kwillia said:
			
		

> Did you see my post?



yes, i did see your post, and since learning about that, that is what ih ave done.


----------



## kom526

I'm still trying to find and read this "post" that Kwilla has in here.


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> Agreed. Hey meh, at no cost, you can set up an account at pay4lunch.com for your child. It will allow you to see the balance in your childs account whether you use the website to put money in the account or not. When I see the account drop below a certain number, I send a check in with my kid the next day. That money will show up in the balance within a day or two and you just watch it all over again. Your kid will never be without lunch again.



I never set it up.  But, when Bug runs out of money in her account, they still feed her and send a note home saying what she owes.  I send in a check the next day or so.  No big deal.


----------



## Geek

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> i had talked to the shcool and everything...my son, being new as he was, did not know he could go to the nurse to get something to eat.




Have you been to the school in person? That will help. Here is my suggestion, everytime you eat lunch, think "I wonder what my son is doing for lunch?" Then make sure you have an acceptable answer before you finish eating.


----------



## sockgirl77

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> i had talked to the shcool and everything...my son, being new as he was, did not know he could go to the nurse to get something to eat.


At 11, he did not know to go to the Office and biatch about not eating? Hell, at 11, I would have pitched a fit. But, I do have issues with whining too much.


----------



## kwillia

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> yes, i did see your post, and since learning about that, that is what ih ave done.



Oh, I was didn't get that from your earlier post...  You made it sound like your kid misses out on lunch regularly...



			
				mehlert74 said:
			
		

> And if they refuse to give my son lunch one more time, due to my forgetfulness of giving him lunch money, i will be going to the school board.


----------



## mehlert74

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I never set it up.  But, when Bug runs out of money in her account, they still feed her and send a note home saying what she owes.  I send in a check the next day or so.  No big deal.



well, for what ever reason, they denied my son...i would have been more than happy to have a note sent home and then would have paid it..i just don't think they should not, not let the child eat. after talking to the lunch dept. she verified that they will not let them eat....now maybe their are some lunch ladies that let the kids slide, or maybe the one my son gets everyday is one of them that won't let them slide, i don't know. i just know that is what they did


----------



## mehlert74

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oh, I was didn't get that from your earlier post...  You made it sound like your kid misses out on lunch regularly...



no, i forgot a couple of times in the past...i was just trying to make a point that we all forget once in while as we are only human, but don't punish the child for it


----------



## vraiblonde

Middle school marked the time in my kids' lives where they got themselves out of bed and ready for school all by themselves.  On their way out the door, they would yell, "Byemomloveyouhaveagoodday!"  And I would yell back, "Bye, I love you too!  Did you get your lunch money??"

"Oh dang!" was the typical reply.

And occasionally they did walk out without lunch money and they either had to scrounge off of their friends, or bum some money from someone.  Nobody died and they learned to take care of their problems on their own.

:shrug:


----------



## bresamil

I forgot Boy 1's lunch money today.  Luckily he carries an emergency fund.  I will just give him twice as much tomorrow to reimburse him.


----------



## kwillia

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> well, for what ever reason, they denied my son...i would have been more than happy to have a note sent home and then would have paid it..i just don't think they should not, not let the child eat. after talking to the lunch dept. she verified that they will not let them eat....now maybe their are some lunch ladies that let the kids slide, or maybe the one my son gets everyday is one of them that won't let them slide, i don't know. i just know that is what they did


Your kid can ask daily what his/her balance is... middle school aged children are old enough to be responsible for recognizing when they need more lunch money. But it's a not an issue now that you are monitoring it from your PC.


----------



## RoseRed

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> well, for what ever reason, they denied my son...i would have been more than happy to have a note sent home and then would have paid it..i just don't think they should not, not let the child eat. after talking to the lunch dept. she verified that they will not let them eat....now maybe their are some lunch ladies that let the kids slide, or maybe the one my son gets everyday is one of them that won't let them slide, i don't know. i just know that is what they did



Maybe he is a pansy like you.


----------



## sockgirl77

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> no, i forgot a couple of times in the past...i was just trying to make a point that we all forget once in while as we are only human, but don't punish the child for it


Being that he is so new at EMS, did the other school feed him when you were forgetful?


----------



## mehlert74

Ehesef said:
			
		

> No, we screw up too. The difference between you and us is that we don't threaten to go to the school board and blame the school for something that is our fault.



well, when it's against the law not to feed a child for forgetting money once or twice, someone has to do something about it...i am pretty sure that many parents have done it a few time themselves...guess not everyone knows the laws


----------



## sockgirl77

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> well, when it's against the law not to feed a child for forgetting money once or twice, someone has to do something about it...i am pretty sure that many parents have done it a few time themselves...guess not everyone knows the laws


In a sense, you broke the law. *You* did not send him with money. Therefore, *you* did not feed him. :shrug:


----------



## kwillia

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> well, when it's against the law not to feed a child for forgetting money once or twice, someone has to do something about it...i am pretty sure that many parents have done it a few time themselves...guess not everyone knows the laws


My kid missed lunch once because he forgot to take the check in to replenish his account. He didn't like going without so he learned to check his balance and be more responsible about ensuring his account stayed above zero. I'm thinking this was a good life lesson and a skill he'll be able to use often in life.


----------



## mehlert74

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> In a sense, you broke the law. *You* did not send him with money. Therefore, *you* did not feed him. :shrug:



ya know...stop acting as though we are all just 100% perfect and a mistake has never been made...don't tell me that you wouldn't be pissed if your child came home and said they wouldn't give them lunch because lunch money was forgotten...give me a break


----------



## bresamil

kwillia said:
			
		

> My kid missed lunch once because he forgot to take the check in to replenish his account. He didn't like going without so he learned to check his balance and be more responsible about ensuring his account stayed above zero. I'm thinking this was a good life lesson and a skill he'll be able to use often in life.


The reason my son has his emergency fund (of his own money, not mine) is because he knows I may get rushed and forget, and he may get rushed and not remind me.  I agree they only need to miss it once and they'll find a solution.


----------



## kom526

Perpetuation of victimhood...


----------



## Ehesef

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> ya know...stop acting as though we are all just 100% perfect and a mistake has never been made...don't tell me that you wouldn't be pissed if your child came home and said they wouldn't give them lunch because lunch money was forgotten...give me a break


I wouldn't. I would say "I'm sorry I forgot to give you money, I'll try not to let it happen again. In the future, if you realize that you don't have money, please let mommy know."


----------



## kwillia

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> ya know...stop acting as though we are all just 100% perfect and a mistake has never been made...don't tell me that you wouldn't be pissed if your child came home and said they wouldn't give them lunch because lunch money was forgotten...give me a break


I'm starting to think you have me on iggie... 

Nothing in life is ever balanced and fair. Bad and inconvenient things happen all the time. It's our job as a parent to teach our kids how to deal with setbacks and learn how to avoid having the same things happen again. :shrug:


----------



## Pete

Good grief


----------



## mehlert74

bresamil said:
			
		

> The reason my son has his emergency fund (of his own money, not mine) is because he knows I may get rushed and forget, and he may get rushed and not remind me.  I agree they only need to miss it once and they'll find a solution.



and i agree too...some of you are making it sound as though that i do this on a regular basis, and i don't...i forgot a couple of times, i took care of the problem, i was given more info. about everything that i did not receive to begin with...again, it's the point of it being allowed not to feed a child...that's all


----------



## sockgirl77

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> ya know...stop acting as though we are all just 100% perfect and a mistake has never been made...don't tell me that you wouldn't be pissed if your child came home and said they wouldn't give them lunch because lunch money was forgotten...give me a break


ya know...stop acting as though you have only done this once. You openly posted on the internet that you have forgotten to give your kid lunch money multiple times. Then, you have the nerve to complain that the lunch lady did not feed your kid. I never had a mean lunch lady. If your kid was so damn hungry that he felt the need to whine to you about it, than he should have at the smarts at *11* damn years old to go the the Office with his complaint. But, that is just my opinion. And yes I would be pissed if the school refused my kid lunch, however I pre pay for his lunch. As a parent, I checked all meal options when registering my son. No, I am not 100% perfect, but I make damn sure that my kid is fed.


----------



## Azzy

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> so let me get this straight...all of you are perfect? all of you never forget anything? a person is only human


  Even *I *have never forgotten to send money to school with my daughter, and what is it you were saying about me?


----------



## mehlert74

kwillia said:
			
		

> I'm starting to think you have me on iggie...
> 
> Nothing in life is ever balanced and fair. Bad and inconvenient things happen all the time. It's our job as a parent to teach our kids how to deal with setbacks and learn how to avoid having the same things happen again. :shrug:




completely true, the point of the issue is just not being heard..some of you want to read or hear what you want, not the whole thing...


----------



## cattitude

bresamil said:
			
		

> The reason my son has his emergency fund (of his own money, not mine) is because he knows I may get rushed and forget, and he may get rushed and not remind me.  I agree they only need to miss it once and they'll find a solution.



I'm reporting you to social services.


----------



## mehlert74

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> ya know...stop acting as though you have only done this once. You openly posted on the internet that you have forgotten to give your kid lunch money multiple times. Then, you have the nerve to complain that the lunch lady did not feed your kid. I never had a mean lunch lady. If your kid was so damn hungry that he felt the need to whine to you about it, than he should have at the smarts at *11* damn years old to go the the Office with his complaint. But, that is just my opinion. And yes I would be pissed if the school refused my kid lunch, however I pre pay for his lunch. As a parent, I checked all meal options when registering my son. No, I am not 100% perfect, but I make damn sure that my kid is fed.



blow it out your ass sideways...and i did not say i have done it mulitple times, a couple, do you not understand what the word,"couple" means or "few".

and, i was not given all the info. about anything in the school right away...when i realized i didn't have everythingi made sure i got it and it is now pre paid for and has been for a while....start reading everything


----------



## bresamil

cattitude said:
			
		

> I'm reporting you to social services.


Please do.  And add something about the other two so they'll whisk them all away at once.  I need the break.


----------



## sockgirl77

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> blow it out your ass sideways...and i did not say i have done it mulitple times, a couple, do you not understand what the word,"couple" means or "few".
> 
> and, i was not given all the info. about anything in the school right away...when i realized i didn't have everythingi made sure i got it and it is now pre paid for and has been for a while....start reading everything


mul·ti·ple   (mŭl'tə-pəl)  Pronunciation Key      
adj.   Having, relating to, or consisting of *more than one * individual, element, part, or other component; manifold. 
As in, I had multiples last night because, it was more than once.


----------



## Pete

Anyone care to lecture me about the responsibilities of a parent or the percieved abilities of a ten year old because I happen to agree with the newbie?

What a bunch of bullchit that because you forgot lunch money they shut the door?  It's not like they don't know where you live, where the kid is going to be tomorrow.  Feed the kid, send a note, if you don't get paid the next day make a call.  WTF are we talking about $1.45? 

My kids school does that and it is in the same county as Esperanza and hell yea I would not be happy they let my kid sit there and watch other people eat lunch over a DOLLAR and FOURTY FIVE EFFING CENTS!


----------



## Azzy

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> blow it out your ass sideways...and i did not say i have done it mulitple times, a couple, do you not understand what the word,"couple" means or "few".
> 
> and, i was not given all the info. about anything in the school right away...when i realized i didn't have everythingi made sure i got it and it is now pre paid for and has been for a while....start reading everything


A couple is still too many times, if you're new to the school.  It's amazing you can do anything considering you barely make sense when you post. It looks to me like the problem is, you never made it to middle school and probably don't know how all this difficult stuff works.


----------



## sockgirl77

Pete said:
			
		

> Anyone care to lecture me about the responsibilities of a parent or the percieved abilities of a ten year old because I happen to agree with the newbie?
> 
> What a bunch of bullchit that because you forgot lunch money they shut the door?  It's not like they don't know where you live, where the kid is going to be tomorrow.  Feed the kid, send a note, if you don't get paid the next day make a call.  WTF are we talking about $1.45?
> 
> My kids school does that and it is in the same county as Esperanza and hell yea I would not be happy they let my kid sit there and watch other people eat lunch over a DOLLAR and FOURTY FIVE EFFING CENTS!


Dear Pete,
Your boy would know to go to the Office to complain. 
,
Socki


----------



## kwillia

Pete said:
			
		

> Anyone care to lecture me about the responsibilities of a parent or the percieved abilities of a ten year old because I happen to agree with the newbie?
> 
> What a bunch of bullchit that because you forgot lunch money they shut the door?  It's not like they don't know where you live, where the kid is going to be tomorrow.  Feed the kid, send a note, if you don't get paid the next day make a call.  WTF are we talking about $1.45?
> 
> My kids school does that and it is in the same county as Esperanza and hell yea I would not be happy they let my kid sit there and watch other people eat lunch over a DOLLAR and FOURTY FIVE EFFING CENTS!


Boy are you in for a rude awakening when your kid hits middle school... they actually put lots of reponsibilities on the kids beginning in middle school...


----------



## mehlert74

Azzy said:
			
		

> A couple is still too many times, if you're new to the school.  It's amazing you can do anything considering you barely make sense when you post. It looks to me like the problem is, you never made it to middle school and probably don't know how all this difficult stuff works.


 get the F### out of here, you haven't a clue as to anything


----------



## Azzy

Pete said:
			
		

> Anyone care to lecture me about the responsibilities of a parent or the percieved abilities of a ten year old because I happen to agree with the newbie?
> 
> What a bunch of bullchit that because you forgot lunch money they shut the door? It's not like they don't know where you live, where the kid is going to be tomorrow. Feed the kid, send a note, if you don't get paid the next day make a call. WTF are we talking about $1.45?
> 
> My kids school does that and it is in the same county as Esperanza and hell yea I would not be happy they let my kid sit there and watch other people eat lunch over a DOLLAR and FOURTY FIVE EFFING CENTS!


I have never known a school to not feed a child. When we went to orientation, they told us that if our kid doesn't have money in their account, they will get a grilled cheese sandwhich. Her kid probably bust into tears and ran outta the cafeteria as soon as they said "You don't have any money in your account...." so he didn't hear the part about "it's ok though, you can have grilled cheese"


----------



## sockgirl77

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> get the F### out of here, you haven't a clue as to anything


Says the mommy who has forgotten lunch money multiple times.


----------



## Azzy

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> get the F### out of here, you haven't a clue as to anything


----------



## Geek

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> get the F### out of here, you haven't a clue as to anything




Now we are starting to see what the middle school has to deal with. Poor Esperanza.


----------



## mehlert74

Azzy said:
			
		

> I have never known a school to not feed a child. When we went to orientation, they told us that if our kid doesn't have money in their account, they will get a grilled cheese sandwhich. Her kid probably bust into tears and ran outta the cafeteria as soon as they said "You don't have any money in your account...." so he didn't hear the part about "it's ok though, you can have grilled cheese"



my kid is in middle school, and he is not like that at all...and before you say anymore, read everything B!tch


----------



## Vince

Oh for Pete's sake! (I didn't mean you Pete)  So the kid missed lunch.  It won't kill him.  Just don't forget again.  :shrug:  Ya'll make a big deal out of nothing.


----------



## Pete

kwillia said:
			
		

> Boy are you in for a rude awakening when your kid hits middle school... they actually put lots of reponsibilities on the kids beginning in middle school...


Yea yea yea, I don't know, I am in for a rude awakening, just wait until.... What the hell does that have to do with someone forgetting their lunch money on occasion?  Hell I am an adult and I forget crap all the time.  Difference is I can go to an ATM or jump in the truck, leave to take care of it a kid can't.


----------



## kwillia

Vince said:
			
		

> Oh for Pete's sake! (I didn't mean you Pete)  So the kid missed lunch.  It won't kill him.  Just don't forget again.  :shrug:  Ya'll make a big deal out of nothing.


You gonna take that, Pete...


----------



## sockgirl77

Vince said:
			
		

> Oh for Pete's sake! (I didn't mean you Pete)  So the kid missed lunch.  It won't kill him.  Just don't forget again.  :shrug:  Ya'll make a big deal out of nothing.


I remember being put to bed a many nights without dinner. I had no starvation issues. :shrug:


----------



## Azzy

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> my kid is in middle school, and he is not like that at all...and before you say anymore, read everything B!tch


 I tried but your lack of proper spelling and grammar, hinders my ability to comprehend your 

I saw '' and 'forgot to feed my kid' and '' 
:shrug: what else is there?

PS-Sucks don't it


----------



## Pete

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Dear Pete,
> Your boy would know to go to the Office to complain.
> ,
> Socki


Maybe, maybe not.  Just when I think my kid is a genius he does something epically stupid that makes me wonder if the cord was around his neck during birth.


----------



## mehlert74

Geek said:
			
		

> Now we are staring to see what the middle school has to deal with. Poor Esperanza.




you dont' know me to judge me, or anything of that sort...i happen to be a very good person, but god forbid i speak my opinion or mind on here, i get blasted for it while the rest of you can sit and say whatever you want and act like you are all perfect just because you all have been here longer than me...you all need to grow up and act like adults. people like you are not worth my time...god forbid


----------



## aps45819

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> don't tell me that you wouldn't be pissed if your child came home and said they wouldn't give them lunch because lunch money was forgotten...give me a break


The school would be tha last person (entity?) to be pissed at. I'd start with myself and then tell my kid that it looks like they'll have to learn to be a little more responsible since they're growing up. Missing one meal won't kill a kid.






or sockgirl


----------



## Geek

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> you dont' know me to judge me, or anything of that sort...i happen to be a very good person, but god forbid i speak my opinion or mind on here, i get blasted for it while the rest of you can sit and say whatever you want and act like you are all perfect just because you all have been here longer than me...you all need to grow up and act like adults. people like you are not worth my time...god forbid



I think I am getting a real good idea of the kind of person you are. Kwilllia gave you an answer to your lunch problems and you are still rolling with the curses. You should have said thanks and piped down.


----------



## Azzy

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> *you dont' know me to judge me*, or anything of that sort...i happen to be a very good person, but god forbid i speak my opinion or mind on here, i get blasted for it while the rest of you can sit and say whatever you want and act like you are all perfect just because you all have been here longer than me...you all need to grow up and act like adults. people like you are not worth my time...god forbid


  Says the flaming bia that wanted to come straight into FC and blast me  And what was it you said to me when I said the above to you? Yeah, thats right, you didn't care. Well guess what? We don't care either. We still think you're an idiot


----------



## mehlert74

Geek said:
			
		

> I think I am getting a real good idea of the kind of person you are. Kwilllia gave you an answer to your lunch problems and you are still rolling with the curses. You should have said thanks and piped down.




if you read everything, you would see that i have done what kwilllia was trying to tell me...that's just it, not everyone is reading everything. i have learned about the lunch programs and i do hav the issue resolved, it was the point that i don't agree with what the school does...that's all, nothing more..i didn't think this would have been this big of an issue but everyone read everything, it might not have been


----------



## sockgirl77

aps45819 said:
			
		

> or sockgirl


Thanks for rubbing it in.


----------



## Azzy

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Thanks for rubbing it in.


----------



## Geek

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> if you read everything, you would see that i have done what kwilllia was trying to tell me...that's just it, not everyone is reading everything. i have learned about the lunch programs and i do hav the issue resolved, it was the point that i don't agree with what the school does...that's all, nothing more..i didn't think this would have been this big of an issue but everyone read everything, it might not have been




FYI : It is kind of freaking hard to read your posts


----------



## LexiGirl75

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> blow it out your ass sideways...and i did not say i have done it mulitple times, a couple, do you not understand what the word,"couple" means or "few".
> 
> and, i was not given all the info. about anything in the school right away...when i realized i didn't have everythingi made sure i got it and it is now pre paid for and has been for a while....start reading everything



Just be honest... you got a raise in your TANF and haven't quite been able to make the transition from free school lunch to reduced. It happens.


----------



## Azzy

Geek said:
			
		

> FYI : It is kind of freaking hard to read your posts


:Elementaryschooldropout: I can't read em either.


----------



## Azzy

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> Just be honest... you got a raise in your TANF and haven't quite been able to make the transition from free school lunch to reduced. It happens.


 :choke:


----------



## mehlert74

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> Just be honest... you got a raise in your TANF and haven't quite been able to make the transition from free school lunch to reduced. It happens.




i'm way above the reduced lunch figure people...

and for those of you who say you can't read my posts, if that's true, then maybe you shouldn't be so quick to jump on me....but you all can read them, otherwise, you would have nothing to say


----------



## mehlert74

Azzy said:
			
		

> :Elementaryschooldropout: I can't read em either.




i have more of an education than you ever will


----------



## vraiblonde

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> i didn't think this would have been this big of an issue


Surely you jest - with THIS crowd???  They'll pick at you for an obvious typo, when it's clear you simply hit the wrong key and didn't truly misspell something.  And then the forum tards who nobody can stand want to pile on because they're just thrilled to not be the target for a change.

Get with the program.


----------



## Azzy

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> i have more of an education than you ever will


I don't believe that. I think it'd be kinda hard to hear the teacher with your head so far up your ass.


----------



## cattitude

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Surely you jest - with THIS crowd???  They'll pick at you for an obvious typo, when it's clear you simply hit the wrong key and didn't truly misspell something.  And then the forum tards who nobody can stand want to pile on because they're just thrilled to not be the target for a change.
> 
> Get with the program.



  I was gonna tell her it was her turn in the "hole."  They're probably tired of fighting with Nitwhit.


----------



## vraiblonde

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> i have more of an education than you ever will


First tip:  quit responding to Azzy.  If she gets attention, she'll continue until your eyes bleed.

Geek, too.


----------



## mehlert74

cattitude said:
			
		

> I was gonna tell her it was her turn in the "hole."  They're probably tired of fighting with Nitwhit.




why do people feel the need to fight on here...this is not what it's supposed to be about..we are all supposed to be adults here and it sure seems far from that


----------



## sockgirl77

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> i'm way above the reduced lunch figure people...
> 
> and for those of you who say you can't read my posts, if that's true, then maybe you shouldn't be so quick to jump on me....but you all can read them, otherwise, you would have nothing to say


*Biography:*
Married, *i* have 2 kids. *i'*m looking just to meet some friends and have a social life. *i * like real people who just like to chat, sit *aorund* and have a good time. 

Perhaps your husband should take over some of your motherly duties if you cannot handle all of them. :shrug:


----------



## Azzy

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Surely you jest - with THIS crowd??? They'll pick at you for an obvious typo, when it's clear you simply hit the wrong key and didn't truly misspell something. And then the forum tards who nobody can stand want to pile on because they're just thrilled to not be the target for a change.
> 
> Get with the program.


 Thats not entirely true. I never jumped on nitwhit. I'm only jumping on this bia cuz shes an ass hole and wanted to be all up in my business the other day, like shes somebody important. I just think its funny


----------



## Azzy

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> First tip: quit responding to Azzy. If she gets attention, she'll continue until your eyes bleed.
> 
> Geek, too.


----------



## Pete

I think that since forgotten lunch money is such an excellent opportunity to teach a life lesson on responsibility they should give the kid an empty tray and a fork, let him cruise the tables for hand outs; "you gonna eat those lima beans?".  Then he can learn all about charity too.  Maybe just to drive the point hom a sign around his neck "I am a dirtbag, I can't remember my lunch money" and make the parent wear a scarlet "L" on their forehead for a week.

School lunch is serious business.


----------



## cattitude

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> why do people feel the need to fight on here...this is not what it's supposed to be about..we are all supposed to be adults here and it sure seems far from that



Got me...seems that's all the forums are about anymore.


----------



## Azzy

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> why do people feel the need to fight on here...this is not what it's supposed to be about..we are all supposed to be adults here and it sure seems far from that


 OMG STFU. You came on here acting like an ass your first day. I guess you figure if you come in here all high and mighty and pick on Azzy, everyone will be nice to you and think you're the chit. You were the one acting like a 2 year old (typing like one too) just a few days ago. Swallow it and move the hell on


----------



## mehlert74

Azzy said:
			
		

> OMG STFU. You came on here acting like an ass your first day. I guess you figure if you come in here all high and mighty and pick on Azzy, everyone will be nice to you and think you're the chit. You were the one acting like a 2 year old (typing like one too) just a few days ago. Swallow it and move the hell on


----------



## kwillia

Pete said:
			
		

> I think that since forgotten lunch money is such an excellent opportunity to teach a life lesson on responsibility they should give the kid an empty tray and a fork, let him cruise the tables for hand outs; "you gonna eat those lima beans?".  Then he can learn all about charity too.  Maybe just to drive the point hom a sign around his neck "I am a dirtbag, I can't remember my lunch money" and make the parent wear a scarlet "L" on their forehead for a week.
> 
> School lunch is serious business.


Now you are being silly.


----------



## Azzy

mehlert74 said:
			
		

>


 Don't you have a kid to forget to feed, somewhere


----------



## Pete

kwillia said:
			
		

> Now you are being silly.


This thread jumped the shark long before that post.  When in Rome :shrug:


----------



## kwillia

Pete said:
			
		

> This thread jumped the shark long before that post.  When in Rome :shrug:


Do you really have a problem with the suggestion that the kid monitor his/her account as well as the parent monitoring the balance in the account thus making it a team effort to never be in a position to have to go without lunch? The other nonsense aside, I was trying to stay on topic and offer up what has worked for me and my kids.


----------



## mehlert74

kwillia said:
			
		

> Do you really have a problem with the suggestion that the kid monitor his/her account as well as the parent monitoring the balance in the account thus making it a team effort to never be in a position to have to go without lunch? The other nonsense aside, I was trying to stay on topic and offer up what has worked for me and my kids.





and i appreciated your offers and i have done that.


----------



## kwillia

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> and i appreciated your offers and i have done that.


Yeah, but it seems my offers have angered the Pete.


----------



## BS Gal

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> and i appreciated your offers and i have done that.


If you remember before he has lunch, you can also bring him lunch or $.  I remember having to leave work once or twice to run $ or lunch over, but it seems like you have the lunch issue resolved.


----------



## mehlert74

BS Gal said:
			
		

> If you remember before he has lunch, you can also bring him lunch or $.  I remember having to leave work once or twice to run $ or lunch over, but it seems like you have the lunch issue resolved.




Yes,  i do have it resolved...which seems to be the part a lot are forgetting to read. didn't know people could be that cruel over something...what was i thinking?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

This thread is making me hungry.  Thank goodness it is almost time for lunch.


----------



## nomoney

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> Yes, i do have it resolved...which seems to be the part a lot are forgetting to read. didn't know people could be that cruel over something...what was i thinking?


 
i think it wasn't that you forgot I think it was that you were so quick to jump onto the school board for something that was your mistake.  It's not as big of a deal as others seem to be making it  but on the other hand you coulda let this go 3 pages ago with a simple...It's taken care of now ; so no biggy.  :shrug:


----------



## Geek

Pete said:
			
		

> I think that since forgotten lunch money is such an excellent opportunity to teach a life lesson on responsibility they should give the kid an empty tray and a fork, let him cruise the tables for hand outs; "you gonna eat those lima beans?".  Then he can learn all about charity too.  Maybe just to drive the point hom a sign around his neck "I am a dirtbag, I can't remember my lunch money" and make the parent wear a scarlet "L" on their forehead for a week.
> 
> School lunch is serious business.




You know what is serious business, if a school policy is offensive to you, you need to address it. If you want the school to feed your child, money or not, then you need to seek to change that policy. If the OP thinks that the school needs to change, then she needs to stand up and fight for it. "Let no Middle schooler be without lunch". Assuming that she might forget in the future, she needs to insure that her child will be feed. She should not leave the school office until she has an answer that is satisfactory.


----------



## Pete

kwillia said:
			
		

> Yeah, but it seems my offers have angered the Pete.


Not yours in particular but the raging biatch gangbang pile and condescension festival that seems epidemic here the nanosecond someone makes a admission of a perceived failing no matter how minuscule it may be.

A person, totally unknown says in passing they were mad their kid went hungry because they forgot lunch money and within an hour they are lectured endlessly (even by people with no kids/school age kids) about "parental responsibility", said to be uneducated, on welfare, an a-hole, and a deadbeat.

The cherry on top is how people who's ability to pour pizz out of a boot if the instructions are printed on the heel is highly suspect, want to point to a typo, dangling participle or a misplaced modifier as vindication.


----------



## virgovictoria

I just finished page 3.  Does the thread continue its course as it has started?  Or is there a page I can jump to that livens it up a bit?


----------



## RoseRed

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> This thread is making me hungry.  Thank goodness it is almost time for lunch.



I forgot my lunch.  Will you buy me a pizza?


----------



## mehlert74

nomoney said:
			
		

> i think it wasn't that you forgot I think it was that you were so quick to jump onto the school board for something that was your mistake.  It's not as big of a deal as others seem to be making it  but on the other hand you coulda let this go 3 pages ago with a simple...It's taken care of now ; so no biggy.  :shrug:




i said a while back that i had the issue resolved, but that wasn't good enough for anyone


----------



## kwillia

Pete said:
			
		

> Not yours in particular but the raging biatch gangbang pile and condescension festival that seems epidemic here the nanosecond someone makes a admission of a perceived failing no matter how minuscule it may be.
> 
> A person, totally unknown says in passing they were mad their kid went hungry because they forgot lunch money and within an hour they are lectured endlessly (even by people with no kids/school age kids) about "parental responsibility", said to be uneducated, on welfare, an a-hole, and a deadbeat.
> 
> The cherry on top is how people who's ability to pour pizz out of a boot if the instructions are printed on the heel is highly suspect, want to point to a typo, dangling participle or a misplaced modifier as vindication.


Oh, I pretty much ignored the gangbag pile on bunch so I thought you were mad at me for saying middle schoolers are primarily responsible for whether or not they get fed on any given day.


----------



## nomoney

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> i said a while back that i had the issue resolved, but that wasn't good enough for anyone


 
then why respond to those that it wasn't good enough for? :shrug:


----------



## vraiblonde

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Perhaps your husband should take over some of your motherly duties if you cannot handle all of them. :shrug:


Perhaps you should consider getting a husband of your own instead of popping out illegitimate spawn every five minutes.  Until your own house is clean, shut the #### up.


----------



## sockgirl77

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> I said a while back that I had the issue resolved, but that wasn't good enough for anyone


Not when you are still blaming the school for your errors as a parent. :shrug:


----------



## vraiblonde

Azzy said:
			
		

> OMG STFU.


No YOU STFU.  Look who's talking about someone ELSE being an azzhole or a bia.


----------



## mehlert74

nomoney said:
			
		

> then why respond to those that it wasn't good enough for? :shrug:



you are right, i probably should have just dropped it, but i was being judged in a very, very hard way for someone they do not know much of anything about for a simple opinion of mine...an issue i thought should have been addressed...but i guess i was wrong


----------



## Pete

Geek said:
			
		

> You know what is serious business, if a school policy is offensive to you, you need to address it. If you want the school to feed your child, money or not, then you need to seek to change that policy. If the OP thinks that the school needs to change, then she needs to stand up and fight for it. "Let no Middle schooler be without lunch". Assuming that she might forget in the future, she needs to insure that her child will be feed. She should not leave the school office until she has an answer that is satisfactory.


There is no such word as "schooler" and "insure" is incorrect, it should be "ensure".     

Because of these grammatical errors I have to assume you are an uneducated twit and since I do not feel compelled to provide you with a reasonable answer I am just going to belittle you, your kid, and your husband.



My kid goes negative from time to time in his lunch account.  If I had to I would drive over and take him to lunch if I had to.  The point here is she did say she would go to the school board and the masses erupted in an orgy of condescension.


----------



## mehlert74

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Not when you are still blaming the school for your errors as a parent. :shrug:




i blame the school for not being kind enough to let the child eat for my mistake...they could have just let him eat, send me home a note or what not, would have been paid and the issue could have been resolved right then and there, not later on down the road


----------



## vraiblonde

Pete said:
			
		

> Not yours in particular but the raging biatch gangbang pile and condescension festival that seems epidemic here the nanosecond someone makes a admission of a perceived failing no matter how minuscule it may be.
> 
> A person, totally unknown says in passing they were mad their kid went hungry because they forgot lunch money and within an hour they are lectured endlessly (even by people with no kids/school age kids) about "parental responsibility", said to be uneducated, on welfare, an a-hole, and a deadbeat.
> 
> The cherry on top is how people who's ability to pour pizz out of a boot if the instructions are printed on the heel is highly suspect, want to point to a typo, dangling participle or a misplaced modifier as vindication.




The little glass house girls sure do like to throw stones, don't they?


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Perhaps you should consider getting a husband of your own instead of popping out illegitimate spawn every five minutes.  Until your own house is clean, shut the #### up.


1. I have two illegitimate children. Took me more than five minutes to pop them out. 
2. I prefer not to have a husband, TYVM. My children get fed without one.
3. My house is clean. 
4. No, I will not shut the #### up. This is an open forum. 
5. Just an hour ago you too were posting in this very same thread about the  very same subject.


----------



## Azzy

Pete said:
			
		

> The cherry on top is how people who's ability to pour pizz out of a boot if the instructions are printed on the heel is highly suspect, want to point to a typo, dangling participle or a misplaced modifier as vindication.


 I'm actually an expert at poring pizz out of a boot  What do you think I learned at the 'college of pizz pouring?' Who are you to judge?


----------



## Nickel

Is there a tampon shortage in Southern Maryland?


----------



## nomoney

shoot my kids account is -127.50...I aint sweatin it.


----------



## meangirl

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> i blame the school for not being kind enough to let the child eat for my mistake...they could have just let him eat, send me home a note or what not, would have been paid and the issue could have been resolved right then and there, not later on down the road



I'll be slammed for this but I've forgotten a few times too.  AND I called the school about it because boy said they wouldn't let him eat.  They did tell me he had the option of a cheese sandwich but chose not to eat that.


----------



## Geek

Pete said:
			
		

> There is no such word as "schooler" and "insure" is incorrect, it should be "ensure".
> 
> Because of these grammatical errors I have to assume you are an uneducated twit and since I do not feel compelled to provide you with a reasonable answer I am just going to belittle you, your kid, and your husband.
> 
> 
> 
> My kid goes negative from time to time in his lunch account.  If I had to I would drive over and take him to lunch if I had to.  The point here is she did say she would go to the school board and the masses erupted in an orgy of condescension.




No, my point is she should  go into the school and talk with the Principal.


----------



## vraiblonde

Pete said:
			
		

> My kid goes negative from time to time in his lunch account.


Well, aren't you just the unfit parent?  Not nearly as fabulous as all these little perfect Mommies on here.


----------



## Vince

Like I said before.  





			
				Vince said:
			
		

> Oh for Pete's sake! (I didn't mean you Pete) So the kid missed lunch. It won't kill him. Just don't forget again.  *Ya'll make a big deal out of nothing.*


----------



## Azzy

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> No YOU STFU. Look who's talking about someone ELSE being an azzhole or a bia.


  I wouldn't have said a word to the idiot if she hadn't been all up in my ass the other day being a judgmental ass wipe. Besides, I'm not an ass, I just play one on the forums  and I have NEVER forgotten to send lunch money with my kid.


----------



## virgovictoria

Pete said:
			
		

> Not yours in particular but the raging biatch gangbang pile and condescension festival that seems epidemic here the nanosecond someone makes a admission of a perceived failing no matter how minuscule it may be.
> 
> A person, totally unknown says in passing they were mad their kid went hungry because they forgot lunch money and within an hour they are lectured endlessly (even by people with no kids/school age kids) about "parental responsibility", said to be uneducated, on welfare, an a-hole, and a deadbeat.
> 
> The cherry on top is how people who's ability to pour pizz out of a boot if the instructions are printed on the heel is highly suspect, want to point to a typo, dangling participle or a misplaced modifier as vindication.


Looks like I hit paydirt...


----------



## nomoney

Azzy said:
			
		

> I wouldn't have said a word to the idiot if she hadn't been all up in my ass the other day being a judgmental ass wipe. Besides, I'm not an ass, I just play one on the forums  and I have NEVER forgotten to send lunch money with my kid.


 
so if someone gets on your case....you're admitting that no matter what the subject matter thats current you're just going to jump on their ass just as "payback"?  I know you live with mommy and daddy still, but I had at least given you the credit of being an adult.


----------



## mehlert74

meangirl said:
			
		

> I'll be slammed for this but I've forgotten a few times too.  AND I called the school about it because boy said they wouldn't let him eat.  They did tell me he had the option of a cheese sandwich but chose not to eat that.



that was one of the points i was trying to make earlier too...there may be some lunch ladies that let them slide and let them eat, but i know there are a couple that won't let you get away with it.


----------



## kwillia

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> i blame the school for not being kind enough to let the child eat for my mistake...they could have just let him eat, send me home a note or what not, would have been paid and the issue could have been resolved right then and there, not later on down the road


IMO, that is a good mindset for elementary school, but not for middle school and up. Think of it from the lunch lady's perspective having to deal with an entire school full of pre-teens. At that age, you give them an inch and they naturally take a mile. I see the consequence of having to do without to be incentive to remember the next time. We aren't talking about just your kid forgetting. I see it as the school setting a standard and sticking to it, thus putting the responsiblity where it belongs, on the kid and secondarily on the kid's parent. I don't want to see my kid go without, but I agree with the policy. Again, I'm talking middle school and up.


----------



## Azzy

meangirl said:
			
		

> I'll be slammed for this but I've forgotten a few times too. AND I called the school about it because boy said they wouldn't let him eat. They did tell me he had the option of a cheese sandwich but chose not to eat that.


No you won't everyone likes you. But SEE, it's not like they send them back to the cafeteria empty handed so everyone can make fun of them. They DO offer them something. If they choose not to take it, it is not the school's fault.


----------



## vraiblonde

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> 1. I have two illegitimate children. Took me more than five minutes to pop them out.
> 2. I prefer not to have a husband, TYVM. My children get fed without one.
> 3. My house is clean.
> 4. No, I will not shut the #### up. This is an open forum.
> 5. Just an hour ago you too were posting in this very same thread about the  very same subject.


YOU, of all people, have no right to lord yourself over ANYONE as a better or more responsible mother.  The very idea of that is ridiculous.

At least all she forgot was lunch money - YOU forgot to give your kids a father who'd stick around.

Still want to toss some stones, Miss Thang?


----------



## Azzy

nomoney said:
			
		

> so if someone gets on your case....you're admitting that no matter what the subject matter thats current you're just going to jump on their ass just as "payback"? I know you live with mommy and daddy still, but I had at least given you the credit of being an adult.


 I do what I have to do to entertain myself when I have nothing else to do. But no, I'm pretty childish, I thought this thread was hilarious, WAY before I jumped into it


----------



## kom526




----------



## vraiblonde

meangirl said:
			
		

> I'll be slammed for this but I've forgotten a few times too.


OMG!!!    Another unfit parent!!!    The world is FULL of them!


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> OMG!!!    Another unfit parent!!!    The world is FULL of them!


And she's a SAH mom to boot...


----------



## nomoney

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> YOU, of all people, have no right to lord yourself over ANYONE as a better or more responsible mother. The very idea of that is ridiculous.
> 
> At least all she forgot was lunch money - YOU forgot to give your kids a father who'd stick around.
> 
> Still want to toss some stones, Miss Thang?


 
talking about being a little catty. Come on vrai, yes she's made bad choices but to throw that in her face because she didn't agree on a subject as stupid as this? Seriously? Ya they all went a little over on the poor lady - but pulling that crap out was just as childish.


ps...don't ban me.


----------



## Azzy

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> YOU, of all people, have no right to lord yourself over ANYONE as a better or more responsible mother. The very idea of that is ridiculous.
> 
> At least all she forgot was lunch money - YOU forgot to give your kids a father who'd stick around.
> 
> Still want to toss some stones, Miss Thang?


So, you're saying that she can't be productive and raise her kids without a man? Funny, all this time I'd been giving her credit for working her ass off as a single mother just to take care of her children and not end up on welfare. Maybe I have it all wrong. 

Socki, without a man, you are nothing  I still love you and I'm more than willing to be your bebe daddy


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> YOU, of all people, have no right to lord yourself over ANYONE as a better or more responsible mother.  The very idea of that is ridiculous.
> 
> At least all she forgot was lunch money - YOU forgot to give your kids a father who'd stick around.
> 
> Still want to toss some stones, Miss Thang?


Dear Vrai,
My kids are well taken care of. They get fed multiple times a day. 
:shrug:,
Miss Thang


----------



## mehlert74

kwillia said:
			
		

> IMO, that is a good mindset for elementary school, but not for middle school and up. Think of it from the lunch lady's perspective having to deal with an entire school full of pre-teens. At that age, you give them an inch and they naturally take a mile. I see the consequence of having to do without to be insentive to remember the next time. We aren't talking about just your kid forgetting. I see it as the school setting a standard and sticking to it, thus putting the responsiblity where it belongs, on the kid and secondarily on the kid's parent. I don't want to see my kid go without, but I agree with the policy. Again, I'm talking middle school and up.




i understand that as well, and i know that is theri "policy", but it's not the law. i have talked to the principle and everyone i had to in regards to this, they realized i was right and that they should not do it again, and that is why i said, if god forbid i forget to look at his account and he doesn't have to money in it and he goes one more time without being able to eat, that i would take it higher up. Take it out on me for MY mistake, do not take it out on the kids....and don't take away from them


----------



## nomoney

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> i understand that as well, and i know that is theri "policy", but it's not the law. i have talked to the principle and everyone i had to in regards to this, they realized i was right and that they should not do it again, and that is why i said, if god forbid i forget to look at his account and he doesn't have to money in it and he goes one more time without being able to eat, that i would take it higher up. Take it out on me for MY mistake, do not take it out on the kids....and don't take away from them


 
again with the responding


----------



## kwillia

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> i understand that as well, and i know that is theri "policy", but it's not the law. i have talked to the principle and everyone i had to in regards to this, they realized i was right and that they should not do it again


Gotcha. That's probably where this "cheese sandwich" thing everyone keeps talking about comes into play.  Based on several posts, that seems to be the standard across various school districts.


----------



## kwillia

nomoney said:
			
		

> again with the responding


She was talking to me... go defrost your cart...


----------



## nomoney

kwillia said:
			
		

> She was talking to me... go defrost your cart...


 
why are people so mean here


----------



## virgovictoria

This is going to sound a little anal...  Well maybe a lot anal, but I recall making my own lunches from the get go - like 3rd grade at least.  I liked doing my own sh!t - my own laundry, my own organizing - I'm pretty sure my mother NEVER made my lunch - but would offer to give me $ to buy the hot lunch, which I did occaionally.  The point of me stating these facts is that I only knew of the underpriviledged who were in a breakfast and lunch program - not necessarily the types of programs of which you speak.


----------



## meangirl

Azzy said:
			
		

> No you won't everyone likes you. But SEE, it's not like they send them back to the cafeteria empty handed so everyone can make fun of them. They DO offer them something. If they choose not to take it, it is not the school's fault.



Right.  He didn't tell me they offered or that he refused it though.  Typical boy.  What really riled me up though is I have two kids with lunch accts there and they wouldn't let him use his brothers acct.   Anyway, they were very nice but let me know a cheese sandwich is IT if you (me/them) forget their lunch money.


----------



## vraiblonde

nomoney said:
			
		

> talking about being a little catty. Come on vrai, yes she's made bad choices but to throw that in her face because she didn't agree on a subject as stupid as this? Seriously? Ya they all went a little over on the poor lady - but pulling that crap out was just as childish.


Oh bull####.  

Socki wanted to get all high and mighty and bust on someone else to make herself feel like she was better.  Merely bringing her back to reality.


----------



## Pete

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oh, I pretty much ignored the gangbag pile on bunch so I thought you were mad at me for saying middle schoolers are primarily responsible for whether or not they get fed on any given day.


No not at all.  I did hate the "you have a rude awakening" bullchit.  I have seen and endured bullchit most cannot even fathom and raised a kid by myself for over 9 years so I believe it a tad presumptive for anyone to assume I am short sighted and have any type of awakening ahead.

I totally understand the concept of a graduated schedule of personal responsibility.  I also understand that "shiat happens".


----------



## meangirl

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> that was one of the points i was trying to make earlier too...there may be some lunch ladies that let them slide and let them eat, but i know there are a couple that won't let you get away with it.



I'm in Charles county but I was told it was the policy of all our schools that in the case of forgotten money you get the sandwich.  Maybe you should call and ask about that?


----------



## meangirl

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> OMG!!!    Another unfit parent!!!    The world is FULL of them!







			
				kwillia said:
			
		

> And she's a SAH mom to boot...



   Like, what else do I have to do all day right??


----------



## Pete

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I forgot my lunch.  Will you buy me a pizza?


If Chasey is busy I wont buy you lunch but you can go with me and watch me eat lunch.  It will build character


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Oh bull####.
> 
> Socki wanted to get all high and mighty and bust on someone else to make herself feel like she was better.  Merely bringing her back to reality.


I do not need to bust on someone to make myself feel like I am better. I know that I take care of my children. I know that I do it well. TYVM.


----------



## aps45819

Pete said:
			
		

> I wont, but you can go with me and watch me eat lunch.  It will build character


no gubbermint cheese sammich?


----------



## Azzy

meangirl said:
			
		

> Right. He didn't tell me they offered or that he refused it though. Typical boy. What really riled me up though is I have two kids with lunch accts there and they wouldn't let him use his brothers acct. Anyway, they were very nice but let me know a cheese sandwich is IT if you (me/them) forget their lunch money.


 They should make it so you have a family account, seems like it'd be less paperwork and you wouldnt have to send in 2 checks.


----------



## Azzy

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Oh bull####.
> 
> Socki wanted to get all high and mighty and bust on someone else to make herself feel like she was better. Merely bringing her back to reality.


 Socki doesn't have to make herself feel like shes better, she is better. Socki is awesome and amazing, shes my hero.


----------



## vraiblonde

Azzy said:
			
		

> Socki doesn't have to make herself feel like shes better, she is better. Socki is awesome and amazing, shes my hero.


Well, there's a rousing endorsement.


----------



## meangirl

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> I do not need to bust on someone to make myself feel like I am better. I know that I take care of my children. I know that I do it well. TYVM.



That you do! I think you are a great mom with or without a man.


----------



## aps45819

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Well, there's a rousing endorsement.


----------



## Azzy

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Well, there's a rousing endorsement.


----------



## Azzy

meangirl said:
			
		

> That you do! I think you are a great mom with or without a man.


 Shes an awesome mom! Better than at least a few I can think of.


----------



## meangirl

Azzy said:
			
		

> They should make it so you have a family account, seems like it'd be less paperwork and you wouldnt have to send in 2 checks.



A few years ago I had 3 accts all at the same school.  They don't do a family account that I know of.


----------



## Azzy

meangirl said:
			
		

> A few years ago I had 3 accts all at the same school. They don't do a family account that I know of.


Thats stupid though, they should. It's not like one of the kids is gonna eat 3 times a day and leave no money for the others or something  Just seems like it'd be less work for them to have one account per family. I wish I got paid to think for them :sigh:


----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## bresamil

kwillia said:
			
		

> IMO, that is a good mindset for elementary school, but not for middle school and up. Think of it from the lunch lady's perspective having to deal with an entire school full of pre-teens. At that age, you give them an inch and they naturally take a mile. I see the consequence of having to do without to be incentive to remember the next time. We aren't talking about just your kid forgetting. I see it as the school setting a standard and sticking to it, thus putting the responsiblity where it belongs, on the kid and secondarily on the kid's parent. I don't want to see my kid go without, but I agree with the policy. Again, I'm talking middle school and up.



Agreed.
And for any parent of a future high schooler, let it be known they will not comp your meal or let you go into negative balance at Chopticon.  If you want to eat you need money.
To be honest most of those kids walk around with more money in their pockets than I do.


----------



## Geek

bresamil said:
			
		

> Agreed.
> And for any parent of a future high schooler, let it be known they will not comp your meal or let you go into negative balance at Chopticon.  If you want to eat you need money.
> To be honest most of those kids walk around with more money in their pockets than I do.




Pete says that is not a word. I like it and think I will use it more


----------



## cattitude

bresamil said:
			
		

> Agreed.
> And for any parent of a future high schooler, let it be known they will not comp your meal or let you go into negative balance at Chopticon.  If you want to eat you need money.
> To be honest most of those kids walk around with more money in their pockets than I do.



In high school, we used to sell our lunch tickets for smokes or a nickel bag.


----------



## Vince

cattitude said:
			
		

> In high school, we used to sell our lunch tickets for smokes or a nickel bag.


  Used my grass mowing money for cigarettes.


----------



## bresamil

Geek said:
			
		

> Pete says that is not a word. I like it and think I will use it more


I love Pete but he already knows its useless to get me to stop using made up words.  Or the wrong word.  Or the wrong language.


----------



## RoseRed

Pete said:
			
		

> If Chasey is busy I wont buy you lunch but you can go with me and watch me eat lunch.  It will build character



To late.  I gots me a cheese sammich.


----------



## K_Jo

I chose not to bring my lunch today and I don't have any money.  Where do they give out the free cheese sammiches?


----------



## sockgirl77

Geek said:
			
		

> Pete says that is not a word. I like it and think I will use it more


school·er     /ˈskulər/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[skoo-ler] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation 
–noun a person who attends school, esp. a child (usually used in combination): a new course for junior-high-schoolers.  


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[Origin: from parasynthetic derivatives with school1 and a preceding attributive; see -er1] 
Dictionary.com Unabridged (v 1.1)
Based on the Random House Unabridged Dictionary, © Random House, Inc. 2006. 

Sorry Pete. I still love you.


----------



## mehlert74

Azzy said:
			
		

> Shes an awesome mom! Better than at least a few I can think of.


----------



## BS Gal

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I chose not to bring my lunch today and I don't have any money.  Where do they give out the free cheese sammiches?


I have a corn dog for you.


----------



## Azzy

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I chose not to bring my lunch today and I don't have any money. Where do they give out the free cheese sammiches?


 Homeless shelter, if they say something about you not looking homeless, show em your boobs


----------



## meangirl

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I chose not to bring my lunch today and I don't have any money.  Where do they give out the free cheese sammiches?



Ya'll are supposed to refuse them dammit! :

Then let someone call and make an ass of themselves by complaining that you got no food.


----------



## sockgirl77

mehlert74 said:
			
		

>


Perhaps you should try some .


----------



## Azzy

mehlert74 said:
			
		

>


 If you don't have anything intelligent to say, use a smilie.


----------



## Azzy

meangirl said:
			
		

> Ya'll are supposed to refuse them dammit! :
> 
> Then let someone call and make an ass of themselves by complaining that you got no food.


 Your friends still love you


----------



## mehlert74

Azzy said:
			
		

> If you don't have anything intelligent to say, use a smilie.




 
oh, i'm sorry, didn't know i had to meet your standards...is this better for you?


----------



## K_Jo

I miss nitwhit.


----------



## Azzy

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> oh, i'm sorry, didn't know i had to meet your standards...is this better for you?


 Does it really matter what I think? I hope you learned something from this thread,  _before_ I got involved. If you did, that would be better for me.


----------



## Azzy

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I miss nitwhit.


 She'll be back around 1. She said to tell you to wait for her.


----------



## sockgirl77

Azzy said:
			
		

> She'll be back around 1. She said to tell you to wait for her.


By the lake?


----------



## K_Jo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> By the lake?


I don't want any trouble.


----------



## sockgirl77

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I don't want any trouble.


Me either. Let me stop. I've already pissed Mommy off today.


----------



## Azzy

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I don't want any trouble.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Pete said:
			
		

> My kid goes negative from time to time in his lunch account.


Same here.  :badmother:


----------



## mehlert74

glad everyone enjoyed themselves


----------



## Azzy

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> glad everyone enjoyed themselves


 Tell us what you learned  You can PM it if you don't wanna post it.


----------



## kwillia

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Same here.   But at least my Coach bag matches my Choo shoes and my toes are did.


Oh brother...


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oh brother...


You still love me...


----------



## mehlert74

Azzy said:
			
		

> Tell us what you learned  You can PM it if you don't wanna post it.




i have no problem posting this...i will tell you what i learned, because i know i can be the bigger person. Grant it Azzy, maybe i shouldn't have jumped on you as quick as i did being new around here and all. However, i did not go bashing a lot of people, i had only got into with you and you alone. The way i was bashed today by most, was very uncalled for and the most immature thing i have ever seen in my life. I don't go name calling, and saying i'm going to call social services or what not..that was just absurd. Yes, grant it, today i did do a bit of name calling.
Being told in so many words that i was a bad mother for a simple and human mistake was just childish. Many acted as though they were 100% perfect and never did no wrong. That is what i found to be so rediculous and so hypocritical of most. The name calling, as such, idiot, #######, dumbass, and many others was childish.
Now, you tell me what you what have done? i expected to get dumped on eventually on here, though i do think it is rediculous considering we are all supposed to be adults.
I may not be a single mother, but i work my ass off, and i am a damn good mother to my children...you all acted as though i forgot my child in a carseat and went in the mall...come on!! this whole thing escalated into one big "MOM-bashing" fit....are you all that proud of yourself for it now? have any of you sat back and think about if it were your child or what not? Would you have appreciated absolutely everything you all said to me,be said to you..you as parents! Would you really like it?!! Honestly, no, i don't think any of you would have. It's one thing to state your opinion and leave it alone without the name calling and bashing, it's another when you are just down right absurd.
I'm no angel, i have had my share of maybe making unfair statements or what not, but i would NEVER go as low as many of you did.

That being said...I hope you all had fun, and I hope None of you ever get the sh!t I did today...By no means though has this made me want to leave these forums, i will continue to be here whether any of you like it or not, i refuse to let this make me run, as i am sure some of you were aiming to do.

I hope to get to know some of you better if you choose to get to me. I am a very good person, but you wouldn't know that because you all were too busy bashing the hell out of me instead.


----------



## K_Jo

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> i have no problem posting this...i will tell you what i learned, because i know i can be the bigger person. Grant it Azzy, maybe i shouldn't have jumped on you as quick as i did being new around here and all. However, i did not go bashing a lot of people, i had only got into with you and you alone. The way i was bashed today by most, was very uncalled for *and the most immature thing i have ever seen in my life.* I don't go name calling, and saying i'm going to call social services or what not..that was just absurd. Yes, grant it, today i did do a bit of name calling.
> Being told in so many words that i was a bad mother for a simple and human mistake was just childish. Many acted as though they were 100% perfect and never did no wrong. That is what i found to be so rediculous and so hypocritical of most. The name calling, as such, idiot, #######, dumbass, and many others was childish.
> Now, you tell me what you what have done? i expected to get dumped on eventually on here, though i do think it is rediculous considering we are all supposed to be adults.
> I may not be a single mother, but i work my ass off, and i am a damn good mother to my children...you all acted as though i forgot my child in a carseat and went in the mall...come on!! this whole thing escalated into one big "MOM-bashing" fit....are you all that proud of yourself for it now? have any of you sat back and think about if it were your child or what not? Would you have appreciated absolutely everything you all said to me,be said to you..you as parents! Would you really like it?!! Honestly, no, i don't think any of you would have. It's one thing to state your opinion and leave it alone without the name calling and bashing, it's another when you are just down right absurd.
> I'm no angel, i have had my share of maybe making unfair statements or what not, but i would NEVER go as low as many of you did.
> 
> That being said...I hope you all had fun, and I hope None of you ever get the sh!t I did today...By no means though has this made me want to leave these forums, i will continue to be here whether any of you like it or not, i refuse to let this make me run, as i am sure some of you were aiming to do.
> 
> I hope to get to know some of you better if you choose to get to me. I am a very good person, but you wouldn't know that because you all were too busy bashing the hell out of me instead.


Stick around. :giggle:


----------



## kwillia

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Stick around. :giggle:


Dur, You forgot to sign on as nomoney...


----------



## mainman

I just cleaned my ears with a Qtip...


----------



## Wenchy

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> i blame the school for not being kind enough to let the child eat for my mistake...they could have just let him eat, send me home a note or what not, would have been paid and the issue could have been resolved right then and there, not later on down the road



Ten years ago I managed to "forget" to "make sure" that my 8 year old had her lunch money with her.  I got a phone call at work from the principal.  He told me that he was sending a form home with her for reduced/free lunch.  I told him that I didn't need that, it was simply an oversight, and it was my fault.  They fed her that day, I reimbursed them,  and from that day forward, she took a packed lunch.

My little one has always taken packed lunches.  He is at the age that he makes his own.  If he chooses not to, then he won't eat.  Plain and simple.  I provide the fixings, he packs it, and he is learning to appreciate what he has available to him (at the moment)

What are these "kids" going to do when they are adults if they are not taught to take responsibility?

I don't think that giving them money to manage is the way.  If they want to eat, and they have the basics, they need to be able to take care of themselves.

School lunches are crap (look at the menus)  If a "brown bag lunch" is too hard for a parent to shop for, then maybe you shouldn't have children.

I haven't seen any starving children lately.  Most are overweight and only eat and play on their x-boxes or computers, while their parents b!tch and complain that their little angels are not being taken care of.

It starts at home.

Complaining to the school board about an oversight on the part of the parent is wrong.  That is something that the parent needs to take up with the particular school.  Brown bagging it once a child reaches a certain age takes care of it all.

Mel?  Your child is at the age where he needs responsibility, and consequences.


----------



## Azzy

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> i have no problem posting this...i will tell you what i learned, because i know i can be the bigger person. Grant it Azzy, maybe i shouldn't have jumped on you as quick as i did being new around here and all. However, i did not go bashing a lot of people, i had only got into with you and you alone. The way i was bashed today by most, was very uncalled for and the most immature thing i have ever seen in my life. I don't go name calling, and saying i'm going to call social services or what not..that was just absurd. Yes, grant it, today i did do a bit of name calling.
> Being told in so many words that i was a bad mother for a simple and human mistake was just childish. Many acted as though they were 100% perfect and never did no wrong. That is what i found to be so rediculous and so hypocritical of most. The name calling, as such, idiot, #######, dumbass, and many others was childish.
> Now, you tell me what you what have done? i expected to get dumped on eventually on here, though i do think it is rediculous considering we are all supposed to be adults.
> I may not be a single mother, but i work my ass off, and i am a damn good mother to my children...you all acted as though i forgot my child in a carseat and went in the mall...come on!! this whole thing escalated into one big "MOM-bashing" fit....are you all that proud of yourself for it now? have any of you sat back and think about if it were your child or what not? Would you have appreciated absolutely everything you all said to me,be said to you..you as parents! Would you really like it?!! Honestly, no, i don't think any of you would have. It's one thing to state your opinion and leave it alone without the name calling and bashing, it's another when you are just down right absurd.
> I'm no angel, i have had my share of maybe making unfair statements or what not, but i would NEVER go as low as many of you did.
> 
> That being said...I hope you all had fun, and I hope None of you ever get the sh!t I did today...By no means though has this made me want to leave these forums, i will continue to be here whether any of you like it or not, i refuse to let this make me run, as i am sure some of you were aiming to do.
> 
> I hope to get to know some of you better if you choose to get to me. I am a very good person, but you wouldn't know that because you all were too busy bashing the hell out of me instead.


 I'm really NOT trying to be an ass but I can't read all that, I have ADD. I skimmed it though.


----------



## sockgirl77

Azzy said:
			
		

> I'm really NOT trying to be an ass, but I can't help it.


----------



## mehlert74

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Ten years ago I managed to "forget" to "make sure" that my 8 year old had her lunch money with her.  I got a phone call at work from the principal.  He told me that he was sending a form home with her for reduced/free lunch.  I told him that I didn't need that, it was simply an oversight, and it was my fault.  They fed her that day, I reimbursed them,  and from that day forward, she took a packed lunch.
> 
> My little one has always taken packed lunches.  He is at the age that he makes his own.  If he chooses not to, then he won't eat.  Plain and simple.  I provide the fixings, he packs it, and he is learning to appreciate what he has available to him (at the moment)
> 
> What are these "kids" going to do when they are adults if they are not taught to take responsibility?
> 
> I don't think that giving them money to manage is the way.  If they want to eat, and they have the basics, they need to be able to take care of themselves.
> 
> School lunches are crap (look at the menus)  If a "brown bag lunch" is too hard for a parent to shop for, then maybe you shouldn't have children.
> 
> I haven't seen any starving children lately.  Most are overweight and only eat and play on their x-boxes or computers, while their parents b!tch and complain that their little angels are not being taken care of.
> 
> It starts at home.
> 
> Complaining to the school board about an oversight on the part of the parent is wrong.  That is something that the parent needs to take up with the particular school.  Brown bagging it once a child reaches a certain age takes care of it all.
> 
> Mel?  Your child is at the age where he needs responsibility, and consequences.



i agree with 100% and there have been many times where he should have made his own lunch, everything is available for him, and if he forgets, yes, he is wrong for that, but i do not think a child should be denied a lunch regardless, . i was just simply stating my opinion on it. i'm only complaining about the fact that they should be fead, i don't care if they don't have money that day, i don't care if they ran out time to make their lunch, or neglected to make their lunch, but i don't think a child not eating all day is the most healthy way to go either.
students are being preched to everyday in school how important nutrition is, well, if that is the case, why deny them a meal? i don't care who is at fault whether it be no lunch money or bagged lunch...the schools should practice what they preach..


----------



## aps45819

Azzy said:
			
		

> I'm really NOT trying to be an ass


You're a natural


----------



## aps45819

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> if he forgets, yes, he is wrong for that, but i do not think a child should be denied a lunch regardless, . ..


Why? Won't hurt him to skip 1 meal and the discomfort of missing lunch might reinforce his memory.


----------



## SxyEboni

kwillia said:
			
		

> IMO, that is a good mindset for elementary school, but not for middle school and up. Think of it from the lunch lady's perspective having to deal with an entire school full of pre-teens. At that age, you give them an inch and they naturally take a mile. I see the consequence of having to do without to be incentive to remember the next time. We aren't talking about just your kid forgetting. I see it as the school setting a standard and sticking to it, thus putting the responsiblity where it belongs, on the kid and secondarily on the kid's parent. I don't want to see my kid go without, but I agree with the policy. Again, I'm talking middle school and up.



That's a good point. What if children start to (plan to) spend lunch money on something OTHER than lunch then insist that they don't have it because the parents "aint give me none". That could become a problem and you can not discriminate between children unless their parents confirm it as truth or lie. I think they should feed the child and bill the parent and if by the end of the school year the account is not satisfied hold their report card and grades.


----------



## Azzy

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

>


 I really wasn't. Everyone knows I don't have the attention span to read long posts


----------



## Wenchy

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> i agree with 100% and there have been many times where he should have made his own lunch, everything is available for him, and if he forgets, yes, he is wrong for that, but i do not think a child should be denied a lunch regardless, . i was just simply stating my opinion on it. i'm only complaining about the fact that they should be fead, i don't care if they don't have money that day, i don't care if they ran out time to make their lunch, or neglected to make their lunch, but i don't think a child not eating all day is the most healthy way to go either.
> students are being preched to everyday in school how important nutrition is, well, if that is the case, why deny them a meal? i don't care who is at fault whether it be no lunch money or bagged lunch...the schools should practice what they preach..



The research has been done.  Breakfast is the most important meal of the day, and I'm not going to worry about lunch.  I did when they were younger, but now they (the children) can take care of it.  It's part of growing up, and should not be the school's responsibility.


----------



## Azzy

aps45819 said:
			
		

> You're a natural


  it does come easy, doesn't it


----------



## cattitude




----------



## vraiblonde

SxyEboni said:
			
		

> That's a good point. What if children start to (plan to) spend lunch money on something OTHER than lunch then insist that they don't have it because the parents "aint give me none".


My youngster tried that.  Of course, eventually they send a note home informing you that you owe x-amount for borrowed lunch money, then somebunny gets in trouble.


----------



## Pete

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Why? Won't hurt him to skip 1 meal and the discomfort of missing lunch might reinforce his memory.


And when my boy comes in and says, "Dad I am out of lunch money" while I am opening mail, checking the answering machine, trying to figure out what to make for dinner, beaking up the cat fight and "I" space it out and don't send it, "his" memory needs reinforced?


----------



## Vince

Holy S__T, is this still going on?


----------



## Pete

Azzy said:
			
		

> I'm really NOT trying to be an ass but I can't read all that, I have ADD. I skimmed it though.


If you are developmentally unable to comprehend something, don't ask for it.


----------



## aps45819

Pete said:
			
		

> And when my boy comes in and says, "Dad I am out of lunch money" while I am opening mail, checking the answering machine, trying to figure out what to make for dinner, beaking up the cat fight and "I" space it out and don't send it, "his" memory needs reinforced?


You've got the account set up  
I was refering to the folks that prefer to have their kid brown bag their lunch.


----------



## K_Jo

Vince said:
			
		

> Holy S__T, is this still going on?


  You're cute when you're faux-prised.


----------



## Azzy

Pete said:
			
		

> If you are developmentally unable to comprehend something, don't ask for it.


 B!atch, don't make fun of my disable 


 I didn't know it was gonna be that long, besides, wait...what?  Where was I?


----------



## Tinkerbell

bresamil said:
			
		

> ...To be honest most of those kids walk around with more money in their pockets than I do.




 That's the truth!! Just the other night, the hubby was joking around and asked the oldest (12 years old) if she had money to pay for the pizza... her reply: "Sorry dad, I don't have any 20's, I only have two 50's."     I know where I'm going for my lunch money from now on!!


----------



## SxyEboni

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> My youngster tried that.  Of course, eventually they send a note home informing you that you owe x-amount for borrowed lunch money, then somebunny gets in trouble.



Some of these kids are off the hook. I remember what I use to try and get away with. I still have old neighbors I roll my eyes at the thought of.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

I would like to change the subject and say that I allow my child to ride a bicycle w/out a helmet.  That is all.


----------



## LexiGirl75

*I thought you were my forum friend *



			
				vraiblonde said:
			
		

> The little glass house girls sure do like to throw stones, don't they?




Everyone lives in a glass house in my world.


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I would like to change the subject and say that I allow my child to ride a bicycle w/out a helmet.  That is all.


OMFG!!!!!!  

That's it!!!  I'm calling CPS on you RIGHT NOW, little missy!


----------



## Azzy

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> Everyone lives in a glass house in my world.


 Gumbo told me today that I lived in a fantasy world. I assured him that that was fine, since they like me there


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> OMFG!!!!!!
> 
> That's it!!!  I'm calling CPS on you RIGHT NOW, little missy!


You do that and you'll see what happens!!!


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> You do that and you'll see what happens!!!


I'll bet you feed your kids peanuts, don't you?


----------



## RoseRed

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I would like to change the subject and say that I allow my child to ride a bicycle w/out a helmet.  That is all.



Mine wears her heelies without socks.


----------



## Wenchy

Tinkerbell said:
			
		

> That's the truth!! Just the other night, the hubby was joking around and asked the oldest (12 years old) if she had money to pay for the pizza... her reply: "Sorry dad, I don't have any 20's, I only have two 50's."     I know where I'm going for my lunch money from now on!!



You find this funny?  I find it pathetic.  JMO


----------



## LexiGirl75

Azzy said:
			
		

> Gumbo told me today that I lived in a fantasy world. I assured him that that was fine, since they like me there



Azzystasia.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I'll bet you feed your kids peanuts, don't you?


Yeah, and your point?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Wenchy said:
			
		

> You find this funny?  I find it pathetic.  JMO


I think it's funny and my daughter would have said the same thing!!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Mine wears her heelies without socks.


I bet those will start smelling good real soon!


----------



## RoseRed

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I bet those will start smelling good real soon!



I'll send them back to her Dad's house.  Not my problem.


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I'll bet you feed your kids peanuts, don't you?


And just when I thought you could get no lower...


----------



## aps45819

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I'll bet you feed your kids peanuts, don't you?


 what's wrong with eating goobers?


----------



## K_Jo

Wenchy said:
			
		

> You find this funny?  I find it pathetic.  JMO


Which part was pathetic?


----------



## cattitude

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I would like to change the subject and say that I allow my child to ride a bicycle w/out a helmet.  That is all.



I locked my oldest son in the truck, with the truck running and heat on, when he was just 3 months old.  I had to call 911 to get him out.  

I also drove to work and forgot that my youngest was in the car seat in the back of the car until he said in a very tiny voice "mommy."


----------



## Chasey_Lane

cattitude said:
			
		

> I locked my oldest son in the truck, with the truck running and heat on, when he was just 3 months old.  I had to call 911 to get him out.
> 
> I also drove to work and forgot that my youngest was in the car seat in the back of the car until he said in a very tiny voice "mommy."


How dare you!!! Vrai!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:
			
		

> And just when I thought you could get no lower...


ME????  *I'm* not the one feeding my children deadly peanuts!!!


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> How dare you!!! Vrai!!!!!!!!!


Unfit, I tell ya.  :shakeshead:

And with so many perfect Mommies on here that would be happy to advise her, too.


----------



## aps45819

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> ME????  *I'm* not the one feeding my children deadly peanuts!!!


peanuts are only deadly to defective people


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> ME????  *I'm* not the one feeding my children deadly peanuts!!!


You've got a PMer coming to you that you are just gonna love, love, love...


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:
			
		

> You've got a PMer coming to you that you are just gonna love, love, love...


You don't have to talk about me like I'm not in the room.


----------



## vraiblonde

aps45819 said:
			
		

> peanuts are only deadly to defective people


However, the learning curve is steep because you don't *know* you're defective until you get killed by a peanut.  Better safe than sorry....


----------



## Wenchy

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Which part was pathetic?



The fact that they carry more cash than I do.


----------



## cattitude

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Unfit, I tell ya.  :shakeshead:
> 
> And with so many perfect Mommies on here that would be happy to advise her, too.



Unfortunately, they probably weren't even born when I was screwing up my kids.


----------



## carolinagirl

Well, my kids ride scooters and bikes without helments, wear heelys and tennis shoes without socks and without helments or elbow and knee pads.  I feed them all peanuts AND popcorn, even the two year old.  To top that off I never give them $$ for chores.  I have forgotten to pack lunches, put money in lunch accounts and have made them wear clothes that are too short or too tight in the waist.  Hubby is no better, if I don't put out the kids clothes for in the morning, he will put on whatever he can find including mix-matched socks.   

Should I sign up for a parenting class?


----------



## Geek

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> Well, my kids ride scooters and bikes without helments, wear heelys and tennis shoes without socks and without helments or elbow and knee pads.  I feed them all peanuts AND popcorn, even the two year old.  To top that off I never give them $$ for chores.  I have forgotten to pack lunches, put money in lunch accounts and have made them wear clothes that are too short or too tight in the waist.  Hubby is no better, if I don't put out the kids clothes for in the morning, he will put on whatever he can find including mix-matched socks.
> 
> Should I sign up for a parenting class?




No, you should complain to the school board


----------



## Pete

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> Well, my kids ride scooters and bikes without helments, wear heelys and tennis shoes without socks and without helments or elbow and knee pads.  I feed them all peanuts AND popcorn, even the two year old.  To top that off I never give them $$ for chores.  I have forgotten to pack lunches, put money in lunch accounts and have made them wear clothes that are too short or too tight in the waist.  Hubby is no better, if I don't put out the kids clothes for in the morning, he will put on whatever he can find including mix-matched socks.
> 
> Should I sign up for a parenting class?


Yes, please read through this forum and pm any of the sanctimonious snippers for enrollment.


----------



## Vince

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> Well, my kids ride scooters and bikes without helments, wear heelys and tennis shoes without socks and without helments or elbow and knee pads.  I feed them all peanuts AND popcorn, even the two year old.  To top that off I never give them $$ for chores.  I have forgotten to pack lunches, put money in lunch accounts and have made them wear clothes that are too short or too tight in the waist.  Hubby is no better, if I don't put out the kids clothes for in the morning, he will put on whatever he can find including mix-matched socks.
> 
> Should I sign up for a parenting class?


  Sounds like you're pretty normal to me.  :shrug:


----------



## BadGirl

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Which part was pathetic?


I think it's pathetic that that young girl has two $50 in her pocket, and I only have three $5's in my wallet.

But that a reflection on me, and not the young girl.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

BadGirl said:
			
		

> I think it's pathetic that that young girl has two $50 in her pocket, and I only have three $5's in my wallet.
> 
> But that a reflection on me, and not the young girl.


I don't have ANY dollar bills in my wallet.  I'd be lucky to find change.


----------



## bresamil

cattitude said:
			
		

> I also drove to work and forgot that my youngest was in the car seat in the back of the car until he said in a very tiny voice "mommy."


Subconciously you didn't want to go to work that day, and keeping him with you gave you an excuse to go back home.


----------



## vraiblonde

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> Well, my kids ride scooters and bikes without helments, wear heelys and tennis shoes without socks and without helments or elbow and knee pads.  I feed them all peanuts AND popcorn, even the two year old.  To top that off I never give them $$ for chores.  I have forgotten to pack lunches, put money in lunch accounts and have made them wear clothes that are too short or too tight in the waist.  Hubby is no better, if I don't put out the kids clothes for in the morning, he will put on whatever he can find including mix-matched socks.


Oh yeah?  Well my teenagers wear flipflops to school in the snow - and I LET them!


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Oh yeah?  Well my teenagers wear flipflops to school in the snow - and I LET them stand at the bus stop in flip-flops in the snow unsupervised!


:fixed:


----------



## Azzy

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Unfit, I tell ya. :shakeshead:
> 
> And with so many perfect Mommies on here that would be happy to advise her, too.


 I should charge for my perfect mommy advice  then I wouldn't have to join the cubicle farm


----------



## BadGirl

Well, I let my baby eat Cheerios WITHOUT milk!!!!  

And sometimes I dress him funny on purpose.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

BadGirl said:
			
		

> And sometimes I dress him funny on purpose.


Me, too.


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:
			
		

> :fixed:


Thank you - I forgot that last part


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Me, too.


I love your kitty!  Mine would scratch my eyeballs out if I tried to put clothes on him.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I love your kitty!  Mine would scratch my eyeballs out if I tried to put clothes on him.


Just tell him how adorable he is and that mommy wants to see him looking handsome.  He should let you then.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Oh yeah?  Well my teenagers wear flipflops to school in the snow - and I LET them!



I don't allow my kid to use clippers.  She has to chew off her long toenails.


----------



## Tinkerbell

Wenchy said:
			
		

> You find this funny?  I find it pathetic.  JMO




Why?   







nebermind... should have read the rest of the posts first!     It IS pathetic. For me!


----------



## Tinkerbell

*Changing the subject...sorta*

Where do you get the wheelies? My 5 year old wants a pair.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Tinkerbell said:
			
		

> Where do you get the wheelies? My 5 year old wants a pair.


Dick's has them.


----------



## K_Jo

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Dick's has them.


:giggle:


----------



## pingrr

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> That's good to know...i just wouldn't be surprised if something like that did happen and not us parents be informed though. i have had many issues with that school, i don't believe that, they do all that great of a job there. And if they refuse to give my son lunch one more time, due to my forgetfulness of giving him lunch money, i will be going to the school board.
> 
> but i thanks you much for the info.




So you are mad at the school because you forgot to pack your kid a lunch or give them money.  It is obviously your fault your kid is missing lunch.  You have absolutly no reason to be mad at the school for that.


----------



## K_Jo

I keep forgetting to ask -- did someone really get stabbed?


----------



## kwillia

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I keep forgetting to ask -- did someone really get stabbed?


Start your own thread...


----------



## vraiblonde

pingrr said:
			
		

> So you are mad at the school because you forgot to pack your kid a lunch or give them money.  It is obviously your fault your kid is missing lunch.  You have absolutly no reason to be mad at the school for that.


GOD!!!  SHUT UP!!!  We have already established like 2,000 pages ago that the school should have offered the child something to eat or fronted him some lunch money, but it isn't something you take to the school board!!!

READ THE THREAD BEFORE YOU RESPOND!!!!!


----------



## sockgirl77

K_Jo said:
			
		

> :giggle:


 I've been trying to find one on wheels for years.


----------



## pingrr

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> GOD!!!  SHUT UP!!!  We have already established like 2,000 pages ago that the school should have offered the child something to eat or fronted him some lunch money, but it isn't something you take to the school board!!!
> 
> READ THE THREAD BEFORE YOU RESPOND!!!!!



I don;t have time to read through all 28 + pages.  So I just read the 1st 2 pages and put in my two cents.


----------



## kwillia

pingrr said:
			
		

> So I just read the 1st 2 pages and put in my two cents.


Is that payment in real pennies or did you use an IOU voucher to be paid back in full once you get the money from your parent...


----------



## pingrr

kwillia said:
			
		

> Is that payment in real pennies or did you use an IOU voucher to be paid back in full once you get the money from your parent...




It's cash money.  I just got my alowance on monday so I have plenty of money.


----------



## BadGirl

pingrr said:
			
		

> It's cash money. I just got my alowance on monday so I have plenty of money.


Can I have some of that money?  My mom didn't give me any lunch money today, and I have to pay back the lunch lady before I can get lunch tomorrow.  If I don't pay her back, she's going to go to the school board and tell on me.


----------



## mehlert74

BadGirl said:
			
		

> Can I have some of that money?  My mom didn't give me any lunch money today, and I have to pay back the lunch lady before I can get lunch tomorrow.  If I don't pay her back, she's going to go to the school board and tell on me.




getting a little old, isn't it?


----------



## BadGirl

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> getting a little old, isn't it?


Nope.


----------



## mehlert74

BadGirl said:
			
		

> Nope.



well, have fun then...glad i could be of service


----------



## Azzy

mehlert74 said:
			
		

> well, have fun then...*glad i could be of service*


 Thats my line


----------



## BS Gal

You guys should give it a rest


----------



## Azzy

BS Gal said:
			
		

> You guys should give it a rest


  We're fightin nice


----------



## BS Gal

Azzy said:
			
		

> We're fightin nice


No you aren't.  You're still giving her crap.   Don't make this place so awful.  Take it to fight club or give it up.  Quit it.


----------



## Azzy

BS Gal said:
			
		

> No you aren't. You're still giving her crap. Don't make this place so awful. Take it to fight club or give it up. Quit it.


I'm not giving her crap. I always say that. AND, believe it or not, we worked it out in PMs  Oh, and I'm not in FC anymore


----------



## BS Gal

Azzy said:
			
		

> I'm not giving her crap. I always say that. AND, believe it or not, we worked it out in PMs  Oh, and I'm not in FC anymore


I'm glad  you worked it out.   

I can't believe you got kicked out of FC.


----------



## Azzy

BS Gal said:
			
		

> I'm glad you worked it out.
> 
> I can't believe you got kicked out of FC.


 2nd time in two weeks, 3rd time ever


----------



## Azzy

I take that back. I was just let back in


----------

